# network+ certification hands on lab



## akaray7181 (May 31, 2008)

i would really like to know what type of hands on knowledge i should know before taking the network+ so it's not just a paper certification? i want to know what tools do i need as a networking admin? and what hands on work i should have done to qualify as a network+ pro? 

and if you guys can recommend a good book for the hands on portion of network+ i'd appreciate it. i like books with pictures and photos in them. 

let me know. so far i'm thinking of using exam prep 2 network+ and mike meyers network+ and cbt and trainsignal, but i'd like to get something a little bit more hands on if possible with more photos and descriptions and really up to date if possible.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Some hands-on tinkering with a network protocol analyzer, like Wireshark, is highly recommended. It is extremely useful for certain kinds of network troubleshooting. Not only that but it is an incredible tool to use to get a real hands-on look with network communications.


----------



## akaray7181 (May 31, 2008)

Cellus said:


> Some hands-on tinkering with a network protocol analyzer, like Wireshark, is highly recommended. It is extremely useful for certain kinds of network troubleshooting. Not only that but it is an incredible tool to use to get a real hands-on look with network communications.


so far, the only things i know hands on knowledge i have in regard to networking is probably making crossover cables with my crimping tool and doing internet connection sharing and i can probably set up a home network if needed and a wireless network at home. What other things should i do to gain more networking experience? so i can be a true networking professional? what other tools do i need? thanks for wireshark.


----------

